# Indian Bosals, like them? hate them?



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I got one and my horses didn't like it much, frankly. I also wasn't very happy with the idea of that noseband going tight as you pull the reins. Also it slipped all over the place for me (looks like the 1st one you posted from eBay will slip even more as it looks very loose where it's attached to the headstall).


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I have one for my mare, she goes really well in it. The one thing I don't like is that I feel like if I'm riding with significantly contact for any length of time (like, we're on the trail and she's trying to bolt or something) it doesn't release as much as I would like. It doesn't seem to bother Lacey at all though, so it might be all in my head. Especially since she's one of "those" mares that will let you know, very swiftly, when she's displeased. haha
I've been using mine for about 9 months and I'm really pleased. 
I bought mine from this guy:
Pony/Cobb Bitless Bridle Indian Hackamore Color Noseban - eBay (item 260591860932 end time May-24-10 21:44:07 PDT)
and I haven't had any sort of slippage issues, of any sort. 

I've even galloped in it without any issues. My mare was taught to be a little less than respectful in a bit (nothing terrible, just not as light as I would like) but she hasn't had any of the issues turning/stopping in this that she has with a bit. Now, she was fine about turning/stopping in a bit, there was just something lacking that I gained with this shindig.

However, these are definitely something I would only advise for someone with really soft giving hands. You can do a lot of damage to your horse with any bitless contraption so it's not something to just switch to. Especially since these indian bosal things don't really release a lot, you just cannot be always pulling on your horse. That's my only caveat. 

I actually just switched my mare to a sidepull type deal, for the summer, and she's doing even better. However, she does mostly everything just off my leg nowadays so I'm not really sure how she would have done "before." Currently, I'm liking this better because I know that it can release for sure. And, since I put the rein rings on lower, it doesn't shift around all over the place like the kind with rings at the nose knots.
Here's a picture of my sidepull thing I made (just to give you an idea of other things you could try):










But in any case, good luck!


----------



## OrangeCat (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I've been looking at all the different bitless options and can't seem to decide on one. I don't like the idea of a regular hackamore because it can exert too much pressure and I've heard stories of horses ending up with broken noses.

These look like the most mild form I could start with, but then I worry it might be too mild...

Sigh. Just don't know. 

I also wanted to mention that my horse has had her teeth floated, a vet check, saddle fitted and when an experienced trainer rides her she still tosses her head and makes a fuss so it's not my hands causing it. 

My trainer wants her to stick with a snaffle and just "make her do it", but I'm not of the mindset that I must force my horse to endure something that bothers her this much just because I say so. I might be looking for another trainer soon that is more flexible.

Anyway...wallaby, your picture looks interesting, do you find you have good steering and brakes with it? That's the thing I wonder about when it comes to side pulls with no leverage.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I've only ridden her in it about three times since I made it and all, but in those three rides I haven't had any issues. She's also in a raging heat right now so she's being more silly that usual and she's been most excellently respectful to it. However, I've trained her to turn mostly off of my weight shifts/legs and such so I haven't really had to steer solely with it. There were a few times when she conveniently forgot how to neck rein where I had to actually pull on it and she did just fine. Her brakes are great with it, almost better than the bosal thingy. I think that's just because there's less force distribution area in a halter sidepull than in the bosal. 
But, I regularly ride her in just a rope halter and a lead rope, neck reining one direction, direct reining the other, and she's perfect like that. So I can't really say how much is training/expierence and how much is actually the set up I have. 

I'd say, if you're really interested in the Indian Hackamore, just go for it. Buy one and try it out. It's only $15 or so, so you really won't be out much if it doesn't work out. I bought mine just for kicks and it's really opened up some new avenues for me, mentally. Your horse will either love it, or hate it and you'll know and you won't have to wonder about it anymore.  You might find that you have a better horse than you think.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

We have one, and never use it. We found it didn't release pressure very well - It stayed quite tight and restricting of the nose once pressure was applied. it actually left a dint in Wildey's nose the one time I used it.

The mildest form of bitless is a simple leather sidepull - no leverage, no tightening sections. Like so:


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

If you get an indian bosal, just make sure you get one with metal rings at the sides rather than rope loops, as there is much more release that way because there's less friction. Also, is your horse is generally sensitive but sometimes requires a firm hand, you can add a small weight under the cross-under straps to ensure release.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

OrangeCat said:


> Thanks for the replies. I've been looking at all the different bitless options and can't seem to decide on one. I don't like the idea of a regular hackamore because it can exert too much pressure and I've heard stories of horses ending up with broken noses.
> 
> These look like the most mild form I could start with, but then I worry it might be too mild...


Have you tried to use just a rope halter with reins attached? For some horses that's already enough.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

wild_spot said:


> The mildest form of bitless is a simple leather sidepull - no leverage, no tightening sections. Like so:


That's what I used to start my horses. However it has no stopping power either. Still worked on my lazy qh, but just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

I had a rope one and they are not for a strong horse. Mine broke 5 times while cantering on trails


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I have one that I bought one year for a parade. I was rising my bay paint mare Sally and I had her in one because it looked authentic for an Indian costume, lol. I likethat green one previously posted, though. Looks cooler than my old brown one 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

